# Heavy cream and Heavy Whipping Cream



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

This is the evidence of google not giving me what I want

Heavy Cream: How do you make heavy cream from raw milk? - Google Search

Heavy Whipping Cream: How do you make heavy whipping cream from raw milk? - Google Search

How can I make heavy cream and heavy whipping cream straight from the cow?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The answers ARE in those links.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You don’t MAKE cream. You put the fresh milk in a container and let the cream rise to the top. Then you dip or skim the cream off the milk.

You seem to think the process is difficult. It isn’t.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You don’t MAKE cream. You put the fresh milk in a container and let the cream rise to the top. Then you dip or skim the cream off the milk.
> 
> You seem to think the process is difficult. It isn’t.


So there's no way for a homesteader to make heavy cream and heavy whipping cream straight from the cow?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t understand your question. You bring the milk to your kitchen, straight from the cow. You let the cream rise to the top. You skim the cream. Make butter.

It doesn’t get any easier than that!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don’t understand your question. You bring the milk to your kitchen, straight from the cow. You let the cream rise to the top. You skim the cream. Make butter.
> 
> It doesn’t get any easier than that!


My question is: Can a homesteader make heavy cream and heavy whipping cream from raw cream?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It IS the cream you are looking for.









Heavy Cream vs. Whipping Cream: What's the Difference?


Heavy cream and whipping cream have many similarities. Their main difference is their fat content. Here's what sets them apart and how to use them.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It IS the cream you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So raw cream can replace heavy cream and heavy whipping cream?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Raw cream IS the cream you are looking for.

When will you be milking cows?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Raw cream IS the cream you are looking for.
> 
> When will you be milking cows?


in the future. Does raw cream replace heavy cream and heavy whipping cream?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is the same thing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

When will be milking this cow?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> When will be milking this cow?


in the future. My homestead is only a dream right now. I posting all these questions because I'm planning out my future plus my threads will help other beginners start off.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It is the same thing.


Raw milk is the same thing as heavy cream and heavy whipping cream?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The cream that a homesteader skims from fresh milk IS heavy (whipping) cream.

Heavy whipping cream and heavy cream are the same thing. It’s just a labeling issue. 

The lighter cream sold in the grocery store has milk added back in.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The cream that a homesteader skims from fresh milk IS heavy (whipping) cream.
> 
> Heavy whipping cream and heavy cream are the same thing. It’s just a labeling issue.
> 
> The lighter cream sold in the grocery store has milk added back in.


Now I and the entire world knows. I can't believe a homesteader in the 21st century can make most items found at a supermarket in their own property.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Now I and the entire world knows. I can't believe a homesteader in the 21st century can make most items found at a supermarket in their own property.


Yep… and with a bit of practice homesteaders today can make superior products than found in most supermarkets!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Evons hubby said:


> Yep… and with a bit of practice homesteaders today can make superior products than found in most supermarkets!


They just need to quit believing in the "you need special equipment to make cereal" fairy tale. The 21st century is teaching the world you can make cereal from scratch beyond granola, muesli and grape-nuts.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Jerryberry said:


> Now I and the entire world knows. I can't believe a homesteader in the 21st century can make most items found at a supermarket in their own property.


...but the economy of scale makes it silly to make your own for so many things...For instance, when you add in the cost of the land and your labor to grow, harvest, thresh and grind wheat and the cost of the energy, that loaf of bread that costs one dollar at Walmart would cost a homesteader about ten dollars...

...but it is nice to know how to do it-- just in case.

BTW-- do you have any idea how much milk a single cow produces each day, or how you get her to do it?...and you don't get any vacation days.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You don't get sick days either. It doesn't matter if you are so sick that you can't stand up. You'll have to crawl out to the barn to do the milking.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I can go buy butter cheaper then feeding a cow.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forcast said:


> I can go buy butter cheaper then feeding a cow.


And milking and feeding and shoveling poop and feeding and milking and on and on. Plus you have the calf to care for and at least one more milk cow because they are herd animals. I didn't milk any but I did my share of feeding and shoveling.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I really need to say.. So many enjoy homemade projects. I do butter making, soap and washer detergent, vegetables from seeds as project with my children when small and now grandkids. The ingredients are store bought. I didn't buy a cow and milk her, rebreed her and start from the get go with the next kid. Soap didnt start growing an animal to butcher and render fat or collect wood ash. Reality in homesteading is the most important starting point. Your knowledge is not so much gained from books and classroom work but by hands on learning that takes a life time. And lets not forget money.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Forcast said:


> I really need to say.. So many enjoy homemade projects. I do butter making, soap and washer detergent, vegetables from seeds as project with my children when small and now grandkids. The ingredients are store bought. I didn't buy a cow and milk her, rebreed her and start from the get go with the next kid. Soap didnt start growing an animal to butcher and render fat or collect wood ash. Reality in homesteading is the most important starting point. Your knowledge is not so much gained from books and classroom work but by hands on learning that takes a life time. And lets not forget money.


Everyone learns about homesteading differently. We should respect that. New Vista Career Academy will train me to become a career frugal subsistence homesteader. If there's a will There's a way.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you understand what a subsistence homesteader is?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Do you understand what a subsistence homesteader is?


Yes, it's a lifestyle where you eat and make a living from the food and drink you grew, raised and foraged


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Definition of subsistence homestead

: a piece of realty comprising a dwelling unit and sufficient land for the raising of supplementary food for a family not primarily dependent on the land for livelihood


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

sub·sist·ence

/səbˈsistəns/

See definitions in:

All

Economics

Law

noun

1.

the action or fact of maintaining or supporting oneself at a minimum level.

"the minimum income needed for subsistence"


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> sub·sist·ence
> 
> /səbˈsistəns/
> 
> ...


Precisely what I typed


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> Precisely what I typed


No, very rarely does subsistence homesteading provide more than what you and a family can eat. There is not enough left over to make a business.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> No, very rarely does subsistence homesteading provide more than what you and a family can eat. There is not enough left over to make a business.


Ok, I'll be a simple career homesteader. Nothing expensive nor complicated. We need more homesteaders of all abilities in our society.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We have a pretty good idea of your knowledge base and your dreams because we have been interacting with you a few weeks here. I don't think that the Academy is designed to do exactly what you are hoping for. It may simply be a stepping stone on the way to your goals.

Onward and upward! Encouraging you!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We have a pretty good idea of your knowledge base and your dreams because we have been interacting with you a few weeks here. I don't think that the Academy is designed to do exactly what you are hoping for. It may simply be a stepping stone on the way to your goals.
> 
> Onward and upward! Encouraging you!


The academy have a farm in aliso Viejo called gold coast farm. Right now, they're observing how capable I am around a farm and I'm doing spectacularly wonderful there. I even write down what I learned from that academy. I'm doing volunteer work for the present basis. 

What I hope I learn from the academy:
Grow corn since it's both a vegetable and a grain 
Be more culturally aware and sensitive towards everyone of all nationalities 
Office and farm safety
Maintain a healthy farm/homestead without anything expensive nor complicated 
Cook and bake from scratch 
socialize with customers (I have to confess - my autism have 0 tolerance towards hyperactive children below 10 years of age)
the homesteading business since going local is selling like hotcakes (I personally love this trend because most people are becoming foodies)


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Forcast said:


> I can go buy butter cheaper then feeding a cow.


But what about the milk, cheese, eggs and all those other cowy things!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Evons hubby said:


> But what about the milk, cheese, eggs and all those other cowy things!


We have to respect people who prefer to buy things from the store.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Evons hubby said:


> But what about the milk, cheese, eggs and all those other cowy things!


Not everyone is the DIY-er homesteader type. If the person wants to buy milk, be my guest.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Evons hubby said:


> But what about the milk, cheese, eggs and all those other cowy things!


What breed lays cow eggs?


----------

